# price check on system PLEASE HELP



## newguy24 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey guys i have a system up for sale on a certain site (Egay) and i was wondering what you guys would price it at, wanna make sure i have a good price on it....this is for a WHOLE SYSTEM!! monitor speakers keyboard mouse and the rig....LMK guys

INSTALLED APPS

- WINDOWS VISTA PREMIUM---ORIGINAL LICENSED---
- MICROSOFT WORD 2007 ---- LICENSED -----
- AVAST ANTI VIRUS ---- LICENSED -----
- MAL-WARE BYTES ANTI-MALWARE
- MICROSOFT SECURITY ESSENTIALS
- SUPER ANTISPYWARE PROFESSIONAL ---- LICENSED -----
- EVEREST ULTIMATE EDITION ---- LICENSED -----
- MOZILLA FIREFOX
- INTERNET EXPLORE

WHAT COMES WITH IT
 - ALL CABLES AND WIRES NEEDED HARDWARE THAT COMES WITH IT / CD & DVDS
 - 19IN LCD FLAT SCREEN MONITOR AND STAND - E196FPf
 - WIRELESS KEYBOARD AND MOUSE,BLUE TOOTH
 - DELL SPEAKERS AND SUB WOOFER
 - 2 CORE DUO
 - 4GB (4 * 1GB STICKS) DDR2-800 RAM (COMES WITH MEMORY KIT,METAL COOLING GUARDS)
 - ATI 3650 HD HDMI 256MB CARD
 - 660GB HARD SPACE (1SATA 500GB, 1SATA 160GB)
 - DVD+/-RW 16X(2ND DRIVE)
 - BLUE RAY DVD/CD DRIVE(1ST DRIVE)
 - BLUE RAY COMPATABLE
 - 375 POWER WATT SUPPLY
 - SOUND BLASTER AUDIGY 2 ZS SOUND CARD



DETAILED COMPUTER SPECS

Computer   
Computer Type    ACPI x64-based PC
Operating System    Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium
OS Service Pack    Service Pack 2
DirectX    DirectX 10.0   
Motherboard   
CPU Type    DualCore Intel Core 2 E8400, 3000 MHz (9 x 333)
Motherboard Name    Dell XPS420
Motherboard Chipset    Intel Beachwood X38
System Memory    3328 MB  (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)
BIOS Type    Phoenix (02/25/09)   
Display   
Video Adapter    ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series  (256 MB)
3D Accelerator    ATI RV635
Monitor   
Dell E196FP  [19" LCD]  (GC81161E27DL)   
Multimedia   
Audio Adapter    ATI HD 2xxx HDMI @ ATI RV635 - High Definition Audio Controller
Audio Adapter    Creative EMU10K2 Audigy Audio Processor
Audio Adapter    SigmaTel STAC9227X @ Intel 82801IB ICH9 - High Definition Audio Controller   
Multi CPU   
Motherboard ID    DELL Dell XPS420
CPU #1    Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz, 2992 MHz
CPU #2    Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz, 2992 MHz   
CPU Physical Info   
Package Type    775 Contact LGA
Package Size    3.75 cm x 3.75 cm
Transistors    420 million
Process Technology    45 nm, CMOS, Cu
Core Voltage    1.150 - 1.250 V
I/O Voltage    1.150 - 1.250 V   
CPU Manufacturer   
Company Name    Intel Corporation
Product Information    http://www.intel.com/products/processor 
CPU Utilization   
CPU #1 / Core #1    1 %
CPU #1 / Core #2    1 % 
Front Side Bus Properties   
Bus Type    Intel AGTL+
Bus Width    64-bit
Real Clock    333 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock    1333 MHz
Bandwidth    10667 MB/s   
Memory Bus Properties   
Bus Type    Dual DDR2 SDRAM
Bus Width    128-bit
DRAM:FSB Ratio    12:10
Real Clock    400 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock    800 MHz
Bandwidth    12800 MB/s   
Chipset Bus Properties   
Bus Type    Intel Direct Media Interface   
Motherboard Manufacturer   
Company Name    Dell Computer Corporation
Product Information    http://www.dell.com
BIOS Download    http://support.dell.com
Field    Value 
Memory Module Properties   
Module Name    Hyundai HYMP112U64CP8-S6
Serial Number    00005134h (877723648)
Module Size    1 GB (1 rank, 8 banks)
Module Type    Unbuffered DIMM
Memory Type    DDR2 SDRAM
Memory Speed    DDR2-800 (400 MHz)
Module Width    64 bit 
Memory Timings   
@ 400 MHz    6-6-6-18  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 24-51-3-6-3-3  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
@ 333 MHz    5-5-5-15  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 20-43-3-5-3-3  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
@ 266 MHz    4-4-4-12  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 16-34-2-4-2-2  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)  
Memory Module Manufacturer   
Company Name    Hynix Semiconductor Inc.
Product Information    http://www.hynix.com/eng/02_products/01_dram/index.jsp
Memory Slots   
DRAM Slot #1    1024 MB  (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)
DRAM Slot #2    1024 MB  (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)
DRAM Slot #3    1024 MB  (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)
DRAM Slot #4    1024 MB  (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)
BIOS Properties   
BIOS Type    Phoenix
BIOS Version    A07
System BIOS Date    02/25/09
Video BIOS Date    02/22/08   
BIOS Manufacturer   
Company Name    Phoenix Technologies Ltd.
Product Information    http://www.phoenix.com/en/products/default.htm
BIOS Upgrades    http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40 
Field    Value
Operating System Properties   
OS Name    Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium
OS Code Name    Longhorn Server
OS Language    English (United States)
OS Kernel Type    Multiprocessor Free (64-bit)
OS Version    6.0.6002
OS Service Pack    Service Pack 2
License Information   
Registered Owner   
Product ID   *****-OEM-*******-00204
Product Key    *****-*****-*****-*****-B9HD2
Product Activation (WPA)    Not Required 
Components Version   
Common Controls    6.16
Internet Explorer    8.0.6001.18975
Windows Mail    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
Windows Media Player    11.0.6002.18005 (lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830)
Windows Messenger    -
MSN Messenger    -
Internet Information Services (IIS)    -
.NET Framework    3.0.6920.4000 built by: QFE
Novell Client    -
DirectX    DirectX 10.0
OpenGL    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
ASPI    4.70 (0008)




please let me know what you would SELL IT FOR....thanks guys


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 13, 2010)

I'd buy that for a $1.


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 13, 2010)

400 or so?  Maybe......


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 13, 2010)

Need moar input! Model of motherboard please..

Without knowing: $375.


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 13, 2010)

its a dell xps 420....the mother board is dell inc. 0tp4601



i respect everyone input , but you guys wouldn't pay more then 400 for this with the monitor and speakers? 4gb of ram...and all the apps installed....if not that's fine...i was thinking 500$ thought that was about right on the low end...figured i may get 550 - 600 is what i would like ...seems i may be to high???


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Nov 13, 2010)

u can sell it for about 50 to 60% of the actual price online at craiglist etc but asking a tech community u will get a pretty low quote, trust me i hv done tht before lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 13, 2010)

yea most of the hardware is as far as the community here sees it is an antique next up its a dell which most of us shudder about cpu is decent but id say about $350-375 is what id drop on that maybe and thats stretching things a bit. Sorry man but maybe on craigslist you can get 400-500 but its gonna be awhile before it sells for the price of 350-400 u can build an equivalent or faster PC but then again no software.... such as OS in the figure as far as apps go most there is free to get and easy to set up. wish i could give better news then that but yea around here your not gonna see big money anywhere near what your looking for.


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 13, 2010)

ok thats all good.....i have it starting off at 499 bid...so wish me luck hahaha using that money towards my new system in another post....if i can get 600 im happy....hahaha


----------



## erocker (Nov 13, 2010)

Well, you can pretty much get a comparable system at Dell for $499 w/ monitor. Good luck though.


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 13, 2010)

really?


----------



## n-ster (Nov 13, 2010)

Don't expect more than 350$... MAX 400$

though if you are lucky, locally you could get 450$~550$... perhaps if you upgrade the GPU it would look more appealing to the point where you could get your money back...


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 13, 2010)

350$ i would say.


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 13, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Don't expect more than 350$... MAX 400$
> 
> though if you are lucky, locally you could get 450$~550$... perhaps if you upgrade the GPU it would look more appealing to the point where you could get your money back...



upgrade hmmm never thought of that, any suggestions?price?


----------



## n-ster (Nov 13, 2010)

nothing extravagant... if you find a good deal somewhere, pick that up! Something like a 4850 512 mb will be much better, and you can advertise it as "GREAT" gaming PC lol


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 13, 2010)

while if you see my other post, the card in it has the cooling fan broke running at about 60% all the time, and cant control it. So if i replace the card its about time then sell it. Just dont wanna spend too much since im selling it off....ill look into it thanks guys! 

only bad thing is its up on egay now for 499. 3 people watching it so if it does sell for 500$. I have on there runs smooth and quite, then two days after posting it card brakes haha now it sounds like a jet. so need to get the card fast haha


----------



## n-ster (Nov 13, 2010)

so the card is bust? can't you just take it off ebay?

I'm sure a 4850 512MB could be found use near 50~60$max, then 500~600$ would be a nice selling price for you


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 13, 2010)

ya been tring to fix it in other posts.....it seems to need a new cooling , could take it off but then your talking selling a PC with out a GPU card lmao...
found this card for 50$$ and 5$$ shipping would this look any better??compatable??

Diamond 4350PE1G ATI Radeon HD 4350 1GB DDR2 PCIE Video Card

DDR2 1gb PCIE i beleive it is....just dont know about Diamond 4350PE1G,if that throws it off or not


also for the same price

Sapphire Radeon HD 5450 - 1 GB DDR2 HDMI/DVI-I/VGA PCI-Express 

i think that is compatable...just wondering if 55$ would make the differnce


----------



## n-ster (Nov 13, 2010)

4350 is WEAK lol... Get a used card. at least something like the 9800 GT that Easy Rhino is selling

I'd say at least 4830 / 9800 GT level of Graphics card is in order here


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 13, 2010)

I'd pay $450 for it, I added around $75 'cause of the BD drive and the sound card. Would make one hell of an HTPC.


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 13, 2010)

sweet thanks! where do i shipp it?? haha


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 13, 2010)

since im upgrading this card, to get a higher price on Computer what would you guys recommend?

ATI Radeon HD 4350 512 MB DDR2 V/d/HDMI   ?????  about 47$ LMK


----------



## Kreij (Nov 13, 2010)

Don't upgrade your rig to get a better price. Just put it out there for what you think it's worth and see if you get a buyer.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 13, 2010)

You were already told the 4350 is not an upgrade  

I agree with Kreij for the most part. I had one computer that I was selling on CL (which is rough, but not as bad as eBay to me) and a video card upgrade actually helped. Of course I didn't go out and buy one, I had an extra and listed it as an option. So there are exceptions.


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 14, 2010)

yes yes yes, just d/k if droping 70$ on a card is best to POSSIBLE make 100$


----------



## n-ster (Nov 15, 2010)

if your card is already disfunctionning though 

just look around for good deals, if you find a good one, don't hesitate... no only will you get your money back probably, you'll find a buyer much faster... again, try to find a 9800GT/GTX+ 4850/70 level card, and do ask here before buying

Your CPU is still great, but your GPU is NOT at all, very unbalanced for gaming


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 22, 2010)

500$ a good price, would you guys take 500$ for this?? someone offered me it....for everything...


----------



## theonedub (Nov 22, 2010)

Are they aware of the broken card or did you replace it?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2010)

i bet you could get about $150 for it on craigslist.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 22, 2010)

put it on craigslist as the ultimate gaming machine, and put like 1 game with it, and you can ask 1500 dollars for it and will probably get it, LMAO!


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 22, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> put it on craigslist as the ultimate gaming machine, and put like 1 game with it, and you can ask 1500 dollars for it and will probably get it, LMAO!



really? no way someone would pay that.... yeah i list on there, (FAN NOISE IS LITTLE HIGH)


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 22, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i bet you could get about $150 for it on craigslist.



150?$$? lmfao ya ok...someone is offering me 500$ now...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> 150?$$? lmfao ya ok...someone is offering me 500$ now...



well that is good for you. also, don't double post.


----------



## lilkiduno (Nov 22, 2010)

well if you have someone offering you $500 then I would say jump on it, But the GPU might be a deal buster if and when they find out about it.... If the GPU is already having issues replace it before you sale it, And you might just get more then the $500... but who knows


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 22, 2010)

lilkiduno said:


> well if you have someone offering you $500 then I would say jump on it, But the GPU might be a deal buster if and when they find out about it.... If the GPU is already having issues replace it before you sale it, And you might just get more then the $500... but who knows



you know where i can get a cheap ATI Radeon HD 3650 256MB HDMI ???


any when there is two questions why cant i answer them both??? sorry Easy Rhino aka dad, if you have nothing to help out in the thread, please don't post...ty


----------



## erocker (Nov 22, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> you know where i can get a cheap ATI Radeon HD 3650 256MB HDMI ???
> 
> 
> any when there is two questions why cant i answer them both??? sorry Easy Rhino aka dad, if you have nothing to help out in the thread, please don't post...ty



He's trying to help you out in his way. Double posting is "frowned upon" in forums, that's why there is the multi-quote button. Hit the multi-quote button for one post then the quote button for the other post. You will then have both posts quoted in your window and you can answer/question both quotes in the same post.


----------



## n-ster (Nov 22, 2010)

tell the guy, straightforward about the problem, and tell him you can give 10$ off if he wants...

he'll probably take it


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 22, 2010)

ya ill probably do that, or pick this up same card but 256mb better only for 34$

Diamond HDMI ATI Radeon HD 3650 512 MB 3650PE512

or i might be able to get same card for 20$


----------



## assaulter_99 (Nov 22, 2010)

n-ster said:


> tell the guy, straightforward about the problem, and tell him you can give 10$ off if he wants...
> 
> he'll probably take it



I agree with that. Its people selling broken stuff and duds that are killing ebay. You can do that, but bear in mind that the person, if he's not an idiot, will surely come after you (claim or whatever channel there is) Better be honest with him. That's why I personally don't buy from individuals who sell second hand stuff on ebay, but that's just my 2 cents.


----------

